# Replaced Thermostat & Water pump



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Do you have a scan tool? Being able to read the radiator and engine coolant temp sensor data would be helpful.

When engine is warmed up are the heater hoses both cool-to-warm, or is one hot and one cool? Do both radiator hoses get hot, or just one?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Could the heater problem be caused by a bad hot/cold blend door actuator? Maybe the fan operation is a separate issue, perhaps a bad temp sending unit.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

First do the obvious and make sure you are not low on coolant or need to "burp" the system.

There are a ton of posts on this subject. I'll look for a few, but the search engine window is on the right.

Causes for this engine code may include: 

Low coolant 
Stuck thermostat 
Defective ECT sensor 
Faulty radiator coolant temperature sensor 
Shorted or open circuits or connectors 
Bad PCM or PCM programming error


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p00b7



Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

[h=1]New Thermostat Failing or Sensor or Other?[/h]
[h=1]2012 Cruze - Coolant sensor installation?[/h]
[h=1]2012 Cruze boiling coolant in reservoir.[/h]


----------

